# Towable tube - replacement cover



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Was recently given an O'brien towable tube and our first time out one of the handles pulled loose. The kids (including me) really enjoy this thing and would like to find a replacement cover since the nylon fabric isn't holding up too well. The tube is in great shape and holds air and valves are also in good shape.

Any suggestions? Google is coming up empty except for Syvlar...

Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

probably not...the good news is that Academy should have all that stuff marked down already.

I picked up a knee board and a wake board for the kids Friday before the 4th of July and they were about 30% off


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Kind of thought so....dang it. Thanks for the head's up on Academy speckle-catcher.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, and we tore the cover completely off a "big bertha" tube over the weekend, so I'll have to pick one of those up too.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

What size is your tube? I have two small (that never get used ), and one large that the granddaughters ride. If you need a small cover, you can have one of these tube and all. 

Have you tried an upholstrey shop to sew it back on ?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Larry and I appreciate the offer. It's a 2 person tube and still thinking about heading over to Academy on my way home. May end up going bigger.  Great thought on the upholstery shop!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

our Bertha was in sad shape, probably no point in trying to rescue her.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I hear you Speck and you're gonna make me spend money if I stop by Academy!  The nylon is starting to disintegrate in spots already and we sure could use a bigger one..ya see, I'm talking myself into it now. :headknock


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Like speck said, Academy has em marked down and on sale. If you JUST buy a new tube and stay out of the fishing section, you'll more than likely come out cheaper than if you go to an upholstery shop.

But, you would be a better man than me if you can resist buying anything else! lol

Last time I went there (JUST to get a new throwable cushion for my boat, thats all I needed!) I came out with $350 less than when I went in!

Dang things are expensive! lol

(just so you know, rods are still on sale too, I picked up a throw down combo that was marked 49$ and it rang up as $19)


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Stop it already Shaky! See comment below that MIGHT save me a few buck and won't be tempted in the store. 

Speck - searching Academy online I found a HO 3 person for $83 - normally around $200. Dang that is some savings right there.

Thanks 2Coolers!


----------

